# can someone please explain my antisocial glass catfish



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I literally cannot keep more than one. I have a ten gallon tank. When I was trying to get new glass catfish, I had like two Chinese algae eaters, a betta, and a frog I think. I bought two glass catfish. One died. Went back to the store, got three glass catfish. The one I had in there died, and two others also died, leaving one glass catfish, who seems to be just fine. 
So what is with my antisocial glass catfish? I know they're supposed to be schooling fish but it seems like everytime I put more in there only one will survive.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Because he is on his own is why he is antisocial but i understand you cant keep anymore. Take him to your lfs and get a different species? Or buy another/bigger tank and put a school of them in again


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

maybe because the chinese algae eaters are killing them...


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

lohachata said:


> maybe because the chinese algae eaters are killing them...


the chinese algae eaters are gone. But why would they just leave one all the time?


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

cossie said:


> Because he is on his own is why he is antisocial but i understand you cant keep anymore. Take him to your lfs and get a different species? Or buy another/bigger tank and put a school of them in again


I can move him to my 75 gallon tank and put some more in there but I don't know if the same thing will happen again in the other tank. 
All I have in there right now are two clown loaches and a pictus catfish


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

KuroKyoto said:


> I can move him to my 75 gallon tank and put some more in there but I don't know if the same thing will happen again in the other tank.
> All I have in there right now are two clown loaches and a pictus catfish



The catfish and clowns should not bother him, move him into there and buy 4 more to go with him as i think they really are awesome fish to own


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

cossie said:


> The catfish and clowns should not bother him, move him into there and buy 4 more to go with him as i think they really are awesome fish to own


I think the water quality in my other tank is better than my ten gallon whcih he is in. I am not able to clean the 10 as often as it is not at my place of living. 
Do you think it would be a shock to him and kill him?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pictus cats are predators ; watch them.. ......
glass cats need really clean water...have somebody help by doing some water changes while you are away...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Shock..... I shouldnt think so ive plopped fish in and out of tanks in the past and they have never had a problem as long as the temp is the same and the tank is not worse quality.

To be on the safe side get the fosh bags the shops give you to take them home in and float them in the bag in the bigger tank for an hour


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It could possibly be that the water in the tank isn't quite good for glass cats, but the one you have has gotten used to it. New ones aren't used to it and they can't survive. This happens a lot when the nitrate is too high, but other things could also be the cause.


----------

